# Carb Help



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I already started a post on 510realm but maybe you guys could help take a look at the link.

http://www.the510realm.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=24379#24379


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

No luck yet havent had time to work on it


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

You maybe flooding, try leaning out the idle circuit, see it that helps.

*I'm not by any means an expert, but I ran a 32/36 DGV on my Sentra and the only times it would shut off is when it was cold and the idle circuit was running rich.*


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

nizmo559 said:


> I already started a post on 510realm but maybe you guys could help take a look at the link.
> 
> http://www.the510realm.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=24379#24379


let me ask you this.when you put the fresh new carburator on the car,did you press the gas pedal a few times before you started it?.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Good question...

Lets say I diddnt, did I flood it? How about if I poor some gas down the carb, does it matter which hole it goes down. I do this while cranking right?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

nizmo559 said:


> Good question...
> 
> Lets say I diddnt, did I flood it? How about if I poor some gas down the carb, does it matter which hole it goes down. I do this while cranking right?


not while cranking, do it prior, use bout a 1/4 cup of fuel to prime it, pump the pedal a few times as well, u can't really flood the motor unless u poured tons of fuel in, but jsut stay away from the exhaust pipes cuz when ever i prime my buggy i get flamethrowers


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks man i'll give it a try


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Found the answer*

So I got some gas poured it from the top of the carb and low and behold the gas comes thru the gasket. So i'll be putting a new one on and some new seal. Whats a good seal to use, do you guys know? I got some cheap autozone shit that obviously sucks.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

u put a sealant on the gasket? hmm i left mine dry and i have 8 gaskets stacked on each other and no leaks at all

did u check to make sure the carb is sitting completly level? my problem was the generator was hitting the choke so i had to lift is 1/2 an inch wiht gaskets


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

No seal huh, well i'm new to carbs so maybe I shouldnt put any. You know I have this spacer thing that I used on my other carb, that I diddnt put on this time, thats probably making it not level. I bet thats it. So i'll put that on no seal and see how it goes.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

is the spacer a peice of metal? if so put a gasket on each side

heres my carb and the insane amount of spacers plus some homemade ones (my carb is on a bug motor so thats why it looks different)


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Its not metal, I think its plastic. What car is that, do you own a 510 too?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

nizmo559 said:


> Its not metal, I think its plastic. What car is that, do you own a 510 too?


still put gaskets on both sides of the spacer

nope thats my VW powered buggy http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=88004

i wish i had a 510


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Oh that car looks crazy, looks like fun. Yea it took me a while to find one


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah it'll be fun when i'm done, but yeah when i got my new carb i ran into the one problem of it not fitting, i'm getting an 1inch higher aluminumriser made for it pretty soon but for now my multi-gasket set up works, but yeah the gaskets should probably be dry make sure all the bolts are tight and makle sure there is no gunk on the bottom of the carb or the top of the piece it connects to, i found using a dremel and a wire brush makes cleaning gunk off very very easy, i've clean all of my wheel cylinders with one, and they work flawlessly now


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Good thinking I forgot about my dremel, i'll have to dust it off.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah just set it to speed 3 and lightly go over the gunk and it willcome off and best part is it doesn't take any of the metal off so no need to worry bout messing things up! that came in handy for cleaning out my wheel cylinders, they hadn't been used in over a year so all the dirt and crap in the lines collected inside and hardenened but now they are clean as new, saved myself over 100 in new parts cuz of it

but check to make sure the carb is sitting cleanly and level on the mount


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks man, appreciate the help. You know I almost got a Z31 a couple weeks ago. It was the special "shiro" edition. I was in shock to see it for sell at a dealer ship and the day I went to go check it out they sold it. How modded is your Z?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

nizmo559 said:


> Thanks man, appreciate the help. You know I almost got a Z31 a couple weeks ago. It was the special "shiro" edition. I was in shock to see it for sell at a dealer ship and the day I went to go check it out they sold it. How modded is your Z?


haha mines bone stock and staying that way lol, i'm turning her into a restoration show car, with only minor mods, i'm gonna shave the door handle and antenna off eventually, and a few other minor/mild cosmetic mods, but performance wise i'm only getting an exhaust

but right now the only non stock parts are the 4 speakers and a cd player


----------

